# Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen



## Disneyfreund (20. August 2014)

*Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Also von allen Entwicklungen in der Technik und Computertechnik, ist doch dies eine sehr Interressante.

Ein Microchip, der ein Hormon aussenden soll, dass die Schwangerschaft unterbindet.
Dieser Microchip soll bei einer 30 Min Operation eingesetzt werden, bei einer lokalen Betäubung.
Dabei soll man mit einer Fernbedienung entscheiden, ob der Microchip aktiv ist oder nicht.

Die einzige Sorge der Wissenschaftler ist die Datensicherheit, da die Fernbedienung per Funk mit dem Microchip kommuniziert.
Man müsse an diesen Punkt laut den Wissenschaftlern noch arbeiten.

Erste Erprobungen an Menschen sollen 2016 stattfinden.
Eine Markteinführung könnte schon 2018 sein.

Also alte Verhütungen könnten somit der Vergangenheit angehören.

Auch Leute, mit einer chronischen Krankheit, könnten davon profitieren.
Weil ein Einsatz in der Medizin bei chronischen Krankheiten,  denkbar wäre.

Quellen:
Verhütung: Mikrochip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Schwangerschaft: Chip*soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen

Eigene Meinung:
Ich bin zwar selber keine Frau.
Aber ich selber würde mir an deren Stelle keinen Microchip einpflanzen lassen wollen.

Alleine schon der Gedanke, dass man einen Microchip in seinem Körper hat


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Bestimmt nur getarnt für die NSA


----------



## eRaTitan (20. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Ob das wohl Neugeborene bekommen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Eigene Meinung:
> Ich bin zwar selber keine Frau.
> Aber ich selber würde mir an deren Stelle keinen Microchip einpflanzen lassen wollen.
> 
> Alleine schon der Gedanke, dass man einen Microchip in seinem Körper hat



Zudem sind Hormone die zugeführt werden nicht gut für den Organismus. Oder warum denkst du haben viele Frauen seltener Lust auf Sex?


----------



## donma08 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Gibts dazu auch die passende Fernbedienung


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Ich nehm für meine freundin einmal den chip 
Wenn das klappt binnich happy^^


----------



## Kinguin (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Also die allgemeine Vorstellung sich überhaupt irgendwelche Mikrochips einpflanzen zu lassen,ist irgendwie crazy xd
Ich warte ja nur noch auf die Implantate aus Cyberpunkfilmen/spielen (Deus Ex HR usw) ,wo man gesteigerte Fähigkeiten bekommt,wie durch Wände sehen,schneller rennen,usw xd
Nun gut der Fortschritt lässt sich eben nicht stoppen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Der Nachbar fährt das Auto in die Garage und schon hebt der Klapperstorch ab. Also ich weiß nicht ob die Gehirnausschaltnummer so sinnvoll ist und woran erkennt man An oder Aus? Für meinen Geschmack hat der Hund noch viel zu viele Flöhe


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Wird die Weltbevölkerungswachstumsrate drastisch eindämmen. Die Chem- Trails funktionieren wohl nicht ordnungsgemäß oder erziehlen nicht den erwünschten ''Effekt''.


----------



## evilmane666 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Sowas ähnliches gibts doch schon lange in der schmerzmedizin es ist eine Morphinpumpe die im unteren unter dem unteren Bauchlappen eingesezt wird und kontinuirlich schmerzmittel freigibt is halt ein bissl größer aber nicht soooo groß das du was merkst


----------



## jamie (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Mir wäre so etwas nicht geheuer.
Rein mechanische Verhütung (Kondom etc.) mag zwar etwas weniger zuverlässig sein, finde ich aber vertrauenswürdiger.


----------



## dodo741 (21. August 2014)

Und wenn der Akku mal leer ist was dann ??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Dann hockt man sich in eine Ladeschale


----------



## Teutonnen (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



dodo741 schrieb:


> Und wenn der Akku mal leer ist was dann ??


 
Dann gibt's Induktionstampons.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Ich warte immer noch auf den ersten Chip womit man die Freundin abschalten kann wenns mal wieder Zoff wegen irgendwelchen Banalitäten gibt.


----------



## Jan565 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

So ein Chip den ganzen 12 Jährigen einsetzen, dann haben wir nicht mehr das Problem das diese ganzen Teenimütter da sind.


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

super mit das evtl aids und hep c

weiter auf dem vormarsch sind


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> super mit das evtl aids und hep c
> 
> weiter auf dem vormarsch sind


 

Geht das auch auf Deutsch das man evt. mal versteht was du uns eigentlich sagen willst?
Total unerschließbar, selbst nach mehrmaligen lesen.


----------



## jamie (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Geht das auch auf Deutsch das man evt. mal versteht was du uns eigentlich sagen willst?
> Total unerschließbar, selbst nach mehrmaligen lesen.


 
Naja, auch wenn wenn's furchtbar geschrieben ist, so schwer ist das doch nicht:
"Super, dass damit Aids und Hepatitis C weiter auf dem Vormarsch sind."


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



jamie schrieb:


> Naja, auch wenn wenn's furchtbar geschrieben ist, so schwer ist das doch nicht:
> "Super, dass damit Aids und Hepatitis C weiter auf dem Vormarsch sind."


 
Das war eine mögliche Interpretation dieser Wortfetzen die mir dazu durch den Kopf ging. Trotzdem ist es grausam zu lesen und sein Post eine Beleidigung für Geist und Auge.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

oha, ich seh schon die schlagzeilen in bild :

Frau guckt traurig in die kamera, fette schlagzeile :

Hacker haben meinen Bauch gehackt !
Einleitung: In den 80er Jahren hatte die Frauenbewegung den Slogan gewählt : Mein Bauch gehört mir !...........
darunter ein paar Füllzeilen, bis dann am Ende des Textes noch einmal Bezug mit dem Einleitungssatz  gesucht und mit einen gespielt vermeintlich verständigem Sorgesatz abgeschlossen wird :...

Ist es damit schon bald vorbei ?  Frau Schwarzer hätte die Einleitung für eine neue Kolumne...Die  Klientel der Bxxx etwas zum schmunzeln...Win Win Situation..


----------



## totovo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Naja das Ding hat im Prinzip den selben Effekt wie die Antibabypille. Es schüttet kontinuirlich progestine aus, also die synthetische Form der Gestagene (Zum Beispiel Progesteron). Allen voran Progesteron wird während der Schwangerschaft ausgeschüttet, es wird dem Körper also vorgegaukelt er sei schon schwanger.
Es ist praktische eine "Pille" die man nicht vergessen kann^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Eigene Meinung:
> Ich bin zwar selber keine Frau.
> Aber ich selber würde mir an deren Stelle keinen Microchip einpflanzen lassen wollen.
> 
> Alleine schon der Gedanke, dass man einen Microchip in seinem Körper hat


Der Mensch ist selber nur 'ne Maschine, wenn auch aus anderen Materialien. Die Augmentierung des menschlichen Körpers durch Technik wird ein bestimmendes Thema in diesem Jahrhundert werden, und ich sehe da neben einigen Gefahren in erster Linie eher was positives dran, schon alleine wenn ich da an etliche durch fehlerhafte Nervenbahnen verursachte Leiden denke, die mit Chips überbrückt oder ersetzt werden könnten ... letztlich ist ein Mensch nichts als eine Reihe von chemischen Reaktionen und elektrischen Impulsen, und wenn man die Abläufe im Körper zum besseren verändern kann: Warum nicht?!

Wenn ein praktisch kaum merkbarer Eingriff die Lebensqualität oder Selbstbestimmtheit deutlich steigern kann sehe ich da keinerlei Problem drin. Ist auch nichts großartig anderes als jeden Tag eine andere Pille zu schlucken um so den natürlichen Hormonhaushalt des Körper mit von außen zugeführten chemischen Verbindungen zur Schwangerschaftsprevention zu überschreiben, wie das derzeit der Fall ist.



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Frau Schwarzer hätte die Einleitung  für eine neue Kolumne...Die  Klientel der Bxxx etwas zum  schmunzeln...Win Win Situation..


 Von Frau  Schwarzer wirst du wahrscheinlich nie wieder öffentlich was hören, die  hat sich selber von ihrer hohen Moralkanzel geschubst, als Authorität  ist sie seit ihrer Steueraffäre erledigt. Da der guten Dame seit einigen  Jahren eh der Blick aufs Wesentliche verloren gegangen ist, und sie  mehr Richtung Selbstinszenierung und Empörung der Empörung willen  abgedriftet ist, ist das auch kein sonderlicher Verlust.


----------



## 45thFuchs (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Unsinnige Erfindung, die denken doch eh nur an Facebook ... Aber die logische Schlussfolgerung ist ,Chips verhüten 
Das beste ist sich ne feste Frau zu suchen,keine Hormone zu geben und die bleibt dann schön geil wie Nachbars Lumpi...
Pille und co funktioniert genau wie Schwangerschaft. Dann kannste dich warm Anziehn ,Handbetrieb und Pornhub sind die folgen für monate.
Obwohl bei Einer Schwangeschaft bleiben sie meistens sozialer wenn man erzählt das es für weniger komplikationen sorgt


----------



## Bandicoot (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Geil endlich gibts Chip Tuning für die Alte. Mehr PS für dein Mäuschen, V maxx aufhebung, höheren Ladedruck, bessere Ansauggeschwindigkeit und variable Zusatzschmierung.  
Hoffentlich gleich mit GPS und APP, das man gleich mitbekomm wenn der Chip mal wo anders stapaziert wird, außer von einem Selbst daheim. 

Aber mal ehrlich, Elektonik braucht man nun echt nicht um zu Verhüten. Einfach mal sein Kopf einschalten, da geht das auch ohne Chip.


----------



## jamie (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist selber nur 'ne Maschine, wenn auch aus anderen Materialien. Die Augmentierung des menschlichen Körpers durch Technik wird ein bestimmendes Thema in diesem Jahrhundert werden, und ich sehe da neben einigen Gefahren in erster Linie eher was positives dran, schon alleine wenn ich da an etliche durch fehlerhafte Nervenbahnen verursachte Leiden denke, die mit Chips überbrückt oder ersetzt werden könnten ... letztlich ist ein Mensch nichts als eine Reihe von chemischen Reaktionen und elektrischen Impulsen, und wenn man die Abläufe im Körper zum besseren verändern kann: Warum nicht?!
> 
> Wenn ein praktisch kaum merkbarer Eingriff die Lebensqualität oder Selbstbestimmtheit deutlich steigern kann sehe ich da keinerlei Problem drin. Ist auch nichts großartig anderes als jeden Tag eine andere Pille zu schlucken um so den natürlichen Hormonhaushalt des Körper mit von außen zugeführten chemischen Verbindungen zur Schwangerschaftsprevention zu überschreiben, wie das derzeit der Fall ist.



Ich denke auch, dass das Thema wichtig werden wird und sehe große Chancen.
Trotzdem birgt jeder Eingriff in den Körper immense Risiken, weshalb ich es, wenn es nicht sein muss, unbedingt vermeiden würde.




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Von Frau  Schwarzer wirst du wahrscheinlich nie wieder öffentlich was hören, die  hat sich selber von ihrer hohen Moralkanzel geschubst, als Authorität  ist sie seit ihrer Steueraffäre erledigt. Da der guten Dame seit einigen  Jahren eh der Blick aufs Wesentliche verloren gegangen ist, und sie  mehr Richtung Selbstinszenierung und Empörung der Empörung willen  abgedriftet ist, ist das auch kein sonderlicher Verlust.


 
Geschlechtergleichstellung ist halt doch auch nur ein Geschäft (für manche).


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. August 2014)

Hacker lassen grüßen. 

Also ich hätte Angst so was in meinen Körper zu haben, ich meine es ist Elektronik und Elektronik kann man hacken.


----------



## Xtreme RS (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Wartet auf die Generation die mit Spritze funktioniert und macht eine Massenvernichtungsaffe daraus...


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das war eine mögliche Interpretation dieser Wortfetzen die mir dazu durch den Kopf ging. Trotzdem ist es grausam zu lesen und sein Post eine Beleidigung für Geist und Auge.


 


(Total unerschließbar)

haste noch zuvor geschrieben 

also doch nich unerschließbar für dich  (siehe jetzigen post)

du amüsierst mich du wieder sprichst dir selber


----------



## DarkMo (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

hmm, globale geburtenkontroll 4tw  wenn dann erst noch männder schwanger werden können oO


----------



## xpSyk (22. August 2014)

Die Wichtigste Frage ist ja wohl: Wer bekommt die Fernbedienung?!


----------



## Psychodelity (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Schwangerschaft hin oder her......Krankheiten lassen sich damit auch nicht verhindern weil man nur im Kopf hat...lass knalle wirst nicht schwanger.....

Leichtgläubigkeit sollte nicht gefordert werden


----------



## shadie (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Und wer bezahlt mir früher oder später (wohl eher später) dann meine Rente ? 

Ich find so Dinger irgendwie nicht so toll.
Bei der Pille gibts ja schon viele Nebenwirkungen wenn man "die falsche" erwischt.

Was passiert wenn die Frau auf den Chip nicht gut reagiert?
Wieder rausoperieren, andere Hormone verwenden?

Ich weiß noch wie gut meine eine ex auf die Pille reagiert hat, da war ich froh wenn ich morgens Arbeiten gehen durfte


----------



## BigBubby (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Mit sicherheit wird man die nicht "einfach so" einsetzen. Es wird garantiert vorher per pille o.ä. getestet wie die verträglichkeit ist.
Im Prinzip ist es nur eine erweiterung des stäbchens. So ne art Stäbchen/Spiralen verschnitt.

Der Vorteil der Technik wäre eine häufige, dafür geringe dosierung. Die Pille hat ja auch mit ein Problem wegen der großen Menge die der Körper auf mal aufnimmt und dann erst langsam loswird. Diese wird ja so dosiert, dass die kritische Menge am Ende der 24h erst erreicht wird. Man hat also sozusagen eine Dauerüberdosierung.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Man testet jetzt erstmal das schwache Geschlecht, echt guter Versuch. Ich hätte auch bei den Frauen angefangen...


----------



## jamie (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man testet jetzt erstmal das schwache Geschlecht, echt guter Versuch. Ich hätte auch bei den Frauen angefangen...


 
Naja, Männer werden auch eher selten schwanger.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Es geht darum das sowas allgemein zum Einsatz kommt, und dann Frauen betrifft die zu so etwas eher greifen und sich nichts dabei denken. Ich finde das richtig ekelhaft....


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Praktisch ne Firewall für Frauen. Mit einem 16 Jahre Abo


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, globale geburtenkontroll 4tw :u


 Lach lieber nicht, wäre ich persönlich sehr dafür, würde schonmal viele Probleme lösen, bzw. in der Zukunft verhindern. 

Überbevölkerung ist DAS Problemthema spätestens in der zweiten Hälfte dieses Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Psychodelity schrieb:


> Schwangerschaft hin oder her......Krankheiten lassen sich damit auch nicht verhindern weil man nur im Kopf hat...lass knalle wirst nicht schwanger.....
> 
> Leichtgläubigkeit sollte nicht gefordert werden


 

sehe ich genau so


----------



## khaAk (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Lach lieber nicht, wäre ich persönlich sehr dafür, würde schonmal viele Probleme lösen, bzw. in der Zukunft verhindern.
> 
> Überbevölkerung ist DAS Problemthema spätestens in der zweiten Hälfte dieses Jahrhunderts.


 
Keine Sorge, der 3WK steht doch schon vor der Tür, das sollte die Bevölkerung automatisch verringern.

"Die Jenigen die entscheiden sind nicht 
Gewählt und die Jenigen die Gewählt 
werden haben nichts zu entscheiden." - Horst Seehofer, 20. Mai 2010


----------



## Disneyfreund (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



khaAk schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, der 3WK steht doch schon vor der Tür, das sollte die Bevölkerung automatisch verringern.



Solche Kommentare sollte man besser lassen, weil es könnte ja auch einen selber treffen.
Hoffen wir das der 3te nie kommen wird. 

Das ist aber eine andere Themenrichtung.

*Zurück zum Thema:*

Auch interressant wäre sicherlich ein Einsatz der Microchips bei Diabetikern.
Die dann Automatisch Blutwerte messen und dann die Werte durch zugaben eines Bestimmten stoffes anpassen.

Oder ein Microchip, der bei einem Herzinfakt automatisch den Rettungsdienst informiert.

Es gibt also sicherlich auch ne Menge anderer nützlicher Anwendungsgebiete, neben der Verhütung.


----------



## khaAk (22. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Solche Kommentare sollte man besser lassen, weil es könnte ja auch einen selber treffen.
> Hoffen wir das der 3te nie kommen wird.
> 
> Das ist aber eine andere Themenrichtung.



"Der Horizont der meisten Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius 0. 
Und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt." - Albert Einstein




Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Auch interressant wäre sicherlich ein Einsatz der Microchips bei Diabetikern.
> Die dann Automatisch Blutwerte messen und dann die Werte durch zugaben eines Bestimmten stoffes anpassen.
> 
> Oder ein Microchip, der bei einem Herzinfakt automatisch den Rettungsdienst informiert.
> ...



Ich würde mir nie so etwas in meinem Körper ein pflanzen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



khaAk schrieb:


> "Der Horizont der meisten Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius 0.
> Und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt." - Albert Einstein
> 
> 
> ...


 

also kommt ein herzschrittmacher auch nicht in frage


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Naja man wird sehen was die Technik / Forschung noch so alles hervor bringt. Ob es dann auch mal so ein Gegenstück für den Keuschheitsgürtel gibt? So was in der Art der Katzenklappe?


----------



## Festplatte (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Implantate aus Cyberpunkfilmen/spielen (Deus Ex HR usw) ,wo man gesteigerte Fähigkeiten bekommt



 Hoffentlich bald und genau wie in HR.


----------



## rabe08 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



khaAk schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie so etwas in meinem Körper ein pflanzen.



Es gibt Diabetiker, die permanent eine sogenannte Tragen. Dazu haben sie auch permanent einen Zugang, das heißt ein Loch mit Nadel drin. Im Krankenhaus gilt es als Behandlungsfehler, wenn Du eine Woche lang einen Zugang an der selben Stelle läßt (kann z.B. zu Venenentzündungen führen, wenn Du sowieso angeschlagen bist, kann Dich das umbringen). Diese Diabetiker sind also dauern am rumpieksen. Eine interne Lösung hat da definitiv Vorteile.


----------



## Leopardgecko (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Warum habe ich bei dieser Nachricht das Bild einer Borg-Drohne vor meinem geistigen Auge?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Mit geringfügigen Manipulationen kann man sowas zur Stimmungskontrolle umfunktionieren und vlt. im Extremfall sogar gezielt Depressionen auslösen (gibt es ja schon bei der normalen Pille) ach ja das wird noch ein Spaß in der Zukunft  
Ich hab mehr oder weniger Angst nicht vor dem Teil an sich sondern was man damit noch so anstellen kann...


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Lach lieber nicht, wäre ich persönlich sehr dafür, würde schonmal viele Probleme lösen, bzw. in der Zukunft verhindern.
> 
> Überbevölkerung ist DAS Problemthema spätestens in der zweiten Hälfte dieses Jahrhunderts.


 
Seh ich genauso. Es mag zwar wiederlich klingen, sowas kontrollieren zu müssen. Aber viel wiederlicher finde ich es, wenn wir irgendwann einmal die 3 oder 4 Fache Weltbevölkerung erreichen. 

Ein einzelner Mensch wäre immer weniger wert. Die Qualität von Dienstleistungen und Gütern würde wahrscheinlich stark abnhemen. Luxus wäre für immer weniger Menschen zugänglich. Ganz zu schweigen von überfüllten Straßen, dem hohen Verbrauch von Lebensmitteln und Rohstoffen usw. 
IMHO das schrecklichste was uns passieren kann.


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Überbevolkerung ?  klar . das regelt sich von ganz alleine . ..

1 .eiszeit .
2 .Afrika rennt in den Norden weil sie im eigenen land von der Sonne verbrannt werden .
3. Umweltkatastrophen die immer Heftiger werden .
4 . ????? Glaskugel Zukunft .

Wie gesagt . Kontrollieren können wir nichts . Wer ja schon mal ein anfang wenn man sich selber im Griff hätte . 

@Topic :

am besten per Smartphone app Steuerbar .. Ich finde das es ein eingriff in die Natur ist ... Ausserdem würde ich mich nicht verschnibbeln lassen ....

Und wie bitte soll man jetzt wissen wann der Chip aktiv ist oder doch Defekt ? Funktioniert er noch beim verzehr von Alkohohl ? Drogen ?`Wie sicher ?  

Der Beste Weg ist immernoch : Pille + Kondom bzw 3 MonatsSpritze . Im zusammenhang mit einem Denkenden Kopf .


----------



## pascha953 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Deutschland, ja ganz Europa leidet an einer schwachen Geburtenrate und die bringen noch sowas sinnloses raus


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

wenns wirklich funktioniert warum nicht?
was spricht gegen einen kleinen Chip im Körper?
Vorrausgesetzt der Chip macht wirklich nur das was er soll.

Den Gedanken zu befremden weil man den menschlichen Körper mit technischen Hilfsmitteln nicht bestücken sollte halte ich für veraltet. 
In 100 Jahren werden wir höchstwahrscheinlich eh jegliche Art von Behinderung/Defizit durch Technik ausgeglichen haben. Heute rennen schon tausende Menschen mit einem Herzschrittmacher rum. Ich sehe da keinen gravierenden Nachteil. Ich würde mir sogar noch viel mehr wünschen. Neurale Schnittstellen mit denen ich die Technik in meiner Umgebung steuern kann, das wäre nur zu geil. Endlich ein Ende der Suche nach der Fernbedienung, nie wieder verdreckte Tastaturen, nie wieder den Wohnungsschlüssel verlegen (bin ein Schussel, mir ist das echt schon zu oft passiert >-<) etc....


----------



## Disneyfreund (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> wenns wirklich funktioniert warum nicht?
> was spricht gegen einen kleinen Chip im Körper?
> Vorrausgesetzt der Chip macht wirklich nur das was er soll.
> 
> ...



Einen Integrierten Schlüssel, auch ne Nette Idee 

Nur  ab welchen Punkt gilt man dann irgendwann als Cyborg ?


----------



## Festplatte (23. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> wenns wirklich funktioniert warum nicht?
> was spricht gegen einen kleinen Chip im Körper?
> Vorrausgesetzt der Chip macht wirklich nur das was er soll.
> 
> ...



Dann will ich aber auch so eine Adam Jensen Sonnenbrille.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Man vergrößert die Pille und rollt die Nachts vor die Schlafzimmertür.


----------



## Kinguin (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Ich will dann aber Armklingen wie Adam Jensen 
Und durch die Wand sehen wäre auch ne ganz coole Fähigkeit,Leute orten mit nem Scanner usw 
Ach was eingebaute Apps am besten ,die man per Gedanken aufrufen kann - so vor seinem geistigen Auge google maps usw 
Okey Spass beiseite 
Das klingt jetzt noch alles ganz witzig,aber wenn ich ehrlich bin - Diese Implantate zu nutzen, um Krankheiten zu beseitigen oder Menschen mit Behinderung zu helfen ok - aber die Vereinfachung des Lebens von normalen Menschen muss echt nicht sein 

Sollte es wirklich mal sowas Krankes geben ,das Implante einen leistungsfähiger machen (kognitiv,physisch) ,dann hätte das ja Cyberpunk Ausmaße
Nicht falsch verstehen,ich bin kein Dystopie - unsere Welt wird im Chaos versinken - Beschwörer ,aber damit hätte man sowas wie ne Rassentrennung 
Man müsste ja sich solche Implantate,Chips usw einbauen,um keinen Nachteil zu haben


----------



## Amigo (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Das Thema darf man ruhig kritisch sehen, besonders wenn es um RFID im eigenen Körper geht. 
Mit simplen Verhütungschip wird bei vielen Akzeptanz geschaffen, was nicht grundlegend schlecht ist, aber viele Risiken birgt. 
Mich würde es als Frau grausen... 

Falls sich andere Bestrebungen wie "bargeldloses Zahlen per RFID" noch weiter durchsetzen sollten, dann heißt es iwann gute Nacht "freie Welt" und Guten Morgen Endzeit...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



> Das klingt jetzt noch alles ganz witzig,aber wenn ich ehrlich bin - Diese Implantate zu nutzen, um Krankheiten zu beseitigen oder Menschen mit Behinderung zu helfen ok - aber die Vereinfachung des Lebens von normalen Menschen muss echt nicht sein



was spricht gegen die Vereinfachung des Lebens?
Wir Menschen machen seit Jahrtausenden nichts anderes.
Wir haben das Rad erfunden damit wir Dinge leichter von A nach B befördern können.
Wir haben Die Dampfmaschine erfunden um größere Kräfte aufbringen zu können.
Heute fahren wir mit dem Auto oder der Bahn zur Arbeit um schneller und weiter reisen zu können.
Der Grundgedanke ist doch der selbe.
Der Mensch erfindet etwas um das Leben zu erleichtern. Das nennt man unter anderem auch Fortschritt. 

Die einzige Frage die man sich halt stellen must lautet: "Wie offen und tolerant gehe ich mit neuen Dingen um?"


----------



## Veriquitas (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Genau und weil es um Vereinfachung geht fängt man bei Schwangerschaft an oder was ? Wer für so was nen Chip brauch dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Rollora (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Ich nehm für meine freundin einmal den chip
> Wenn das klappt binnich happy^^


 lieber selbst Verhüten.
Mit Hormonen kann man sich viel kaputt machen, die Erfahrung zeigt auch, dass die Monatlichen, launsichen "ausreißer" nicht gerade besser werden.
Am schlechtesten sind Pillen wo man gar keine Monatsblutungen mehr hat. Angenehm? Ja, aber traurigerweise sehr ungesund.
Will man IRGENDWANN mal Kinder oder das Risiko von Krebs nicht unbedingt erhöhen -> Gummi.
Vielleicht ist ja in einigen Jahren der Gummi von Bill Gates soweit, der so dünn sein soll, dass man keine Gefühlsverminderung erfährt.


----------



## Rollora (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Unsinnige Erfindung, die denken doch eh nur an Facebook ... Aber die logische Schlussfolgerung ist ,Chips verhüten
> Das beste ist sich ne feste Frau zu suchen,keine Hormone zu geben und die bleibt dann schön geil wie Nachbars Lumpi...
> Pille und co funktioniert genau wie Schwangerschaft. Dann kannste dich warm Anziehn ,Handbetrieb und Pornhub sind die folgen für monate.
> Obwohl bei Einer Schwangeschaft bleiben sie meistens sozialer wenn man erzählt das es für weniger komplikationen sorgt


Vielleicht postet der Chip in der Version 2.0 dann auch schon automatisch an Soziale Medien 
"Musste grade wieder eingreifen #NoBigPe*is"
oder es postet direkter
"hat diesmal sogar schon 2 Minuten gedauert, dafür war er weder lang, noch dick"
Ach, schöne neue Welt


----------



## Veriquitas (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Rollora schrieb:


> lieber selbst Verhüten.
> Mit Hormonen kann man sich viel kaputt machen, die Erfahrung zeigt auch, dass die Monatlichen, launsichen "ausreißer" nicht gerade besser werden.
> Am schlechtesten sind Pillen wo man gar keine Monatsblutungen mehr hat. Angenehm? Ja, aber traurigerweise sehr ungesund.
> Will man IRGENDWANN mal Kinder oder das Risiko von Krebs nicht unbedingt erhöhen -> Gummi.
> Vielleicht ist ja in einigen Jahren der Gummi von Bill Gates soweit, der so dünn sein soll, dass man keine Gefühlsverminderung erfährt.


 
Was erzählst du da ? Es geht darum Menschen daran zu gewöhnen und das kannst du am besten mit der Schwäche der Menschen. Hier geht es um gefüfigikeit, darum den Trieb zu nutzen. Damit man später sagt ja das ist ganz normal sich nen chip einsetzen zu lassen.


----------



## Polyethylen (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> wenns wirklich funktioniert warum nicht?
> was spricht gegen einen kleinen Chip im Körper?
> Vorrausgesetzt der Chip macht wirklich nur das was er soll.
> 
> ...


 
Hoffentlich kommt sowas bald. Dann noch sowas wie Google Glass, nur richtig ins Auge implantiert, sodass man keine Brille mehr tragen müsste, gesteuert durch Gedanken.
Dann noch lebensverlängernde Mikrochips, oder Substanzen, die die Regenerationsfähigkeit von (Organ-)zellen, insbesondere von Nervenzellen ermöglicht (auch Regeneration von ganzen Körperteilen), damit steht hoffentlich einem viel längerem, und vor allem einem glücklichen Leben (100 Jahre +) nichts im Wege. Damit hätte auch das dahinvegetieren durch z.B. Demenz ein Ende.

*/Traum Ende, seufz*


----------



## DerLachs (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt sowas bald. Dann noch sowas wie Google Glass, nur richtig ins Auge implantiert, sodass man keine Brille mehr tragen müsste, gesteuert durch Gedanken.
> Dann noch lebensverlängernde Mikrochips, oder Substanzen, die die Regenerationsfähigkeit von (Organ-)zellen, insbesondere von Nervenzellen ermöglicht (auch Regeneration von ganzen Körperteilen), damit steht hoffentlich einem viel längerem, und vor allem einem glücklichen Leben (100 Jahre +) nichts im Wege. Damit hätte auch das dahinvegetieren durch z.B. Demenz ein Ende.
> 
> */Traum Ende, seufz*


 Hoffentlich wird das nicht Realität.


----------



## NickScrewball (24. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Achduliebezeit!
Das es in USA schon Menschen gibt die sich chippen lassen, und das sogar freiwillig, ist aber bekannt?
Das es bei Hunden mittlerweile ganz normal ist ist soweit auch okay?

Ich denke bei Verhütung anzufangen hat eher finanzielle Gründe. Man muß den Menschen ja auch die Kohle aus dem Arsch leiern, und für Verhütung wird heutzutage sowieso eine Unmenge Knatter ausgegeben.
Außerdem sollte man vielleicht nicht nur die negativen Aspekte überspitzen. Klar, eine Lösung bezüglich der Fernsteuerung muß noch kommen, aber abgesehen vom Chip kontrollieren die meisten Menschen doch ihren Kinderwunsch in der westlichen Welt schon sehr genau.
Und die Möglichkeit damit anderweitig chronisch Kranken zu helfen sollte man doch auch nicht verteufeln. Die Chance auf Depressionen, Burnout oder Paranoia werden doch immer größer. Die Zahl der Menschen die regelmäßig Schmerzmittel einnehmen ist fast unüberschaubar. Da liegt es doch eigentlich nur nahe eine Lösung zu finden die man unauffällig immer dabei hat!


Und die Tour de France würde auch endlich wieder interessant werden!


----------



## JoeTheRider (25. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Alleine schon der Gedanke, dass man einen Microchip in seinem Körper hat


 
 Herzschritmacher, Hirnschritmacher, ICD


----------



## Nazzy (25. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Jo, vor "Schwangerschaft". Eher ein Vorreiter der totalen Kontrolle.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



> Jo, vor "Schwangerschaft". Eher ein Vorreiter der totalen Kontrolle.



Vorrteiter? Wir werden so oder so permanent überwacht.

Man muss nicht immer alles schwarz sehen wenn etwas neues erfunden wird.

_... DIE DAMPFMASCHINE IST DER TEUFEL!!!!!11 ..._ *augenroll*


----------



## Nazzy (25. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Vorrteiter? Wir werden so oder so permanent überwacht.
> 
> Man muss nicht immer alles schwarz sehen wenn etwas neues erfunden wird.
> 
> _... DIE DAMPFMASCHINE IST DER TEUFEL!!!!!11 ..._ *augenroll*


 
du glaubst doch wohl nicht wirklich, dass solche Dinge zum "Wohle der Menscheit" gemacht werden ? 
Es gibt andere Wege, um das Wachstum zu bremsen. Dazu sollten sicherlich nicht iwelche Mikrochips oder zwangssterilisationen gehören.


----------



## BigBubby (25. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Dir ist schon klar, dass das ziel nicht ist die Vermehrung des Menschen zu verhindern?

Entwicklung in der Medizintechnik, abgesehen natürlich vom Geld verdienen, sind in den meisten Fällen zum "Wohl der Menschen".


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



> du glaubst doch wohl nicht wirklich, dass solche Dinge zum "Wohle der Menscheit" gemacht werden ?
> Es gibt andere Wege, um das Wachstum zu bremsen. Dazu sollten sicherlich nicht iwelche Mikrochips oder zwangssterilisationen gehören.



reine Schwarzmalerei, sorry

das hat auch nichts mit Wachstumsbremse zu tun. Wenn ein Chip einfach "installiert" werden kann, so kann er auch genauso gut wieder entfernt werden sofern man sich doch nun dazu entschlossen sich eine Schwangerschaft zum Ziel zu setzen. Das hat die Frau aber allein zu entscheiden. Aber seit dem du diesen Chip mit einer Zwangsterilisation gleichsetzt kann ich dich eh nicht mehr ernst nehmen. >-<


----------



## NickScrewball (25. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Na ja, man sollte vielleicht nicht vergessen das der Chip nur eine Option ist die parallel zu den heute gängigen Angeboten wird. 
Die Idee ist wohl schon eine eher hilfreiche, nämlich das man Medikamente regelmäßiger und besser dosiert zuführen kann!


----------



## phaYne (26. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

ich glaub 90% hier steht gar nicht vor dem Problem verhüten zu müssen.


----------



## Zureh (26. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wird die Weltbevölkerungswachstumsrate drastisch eindämmen. Die Chem- Trails funktionieren wohl nicht ordnungsgemäß oder erziehlen nicht den erwünschten ''Effekt''.


 
Denke ich nicht. Gibt doch heute auch schon viele sichere Verhütungsmittel. "Ungewollte" Kinder gibt es doch eigentlich nur bei RTL-Menschen. Ich bezweifle, dass man sich einen Mikrochip einpflanzen lässt, wenn man es sogar verrafft, ein Kondom zu benutzen.

Die Idee finde ich grundsätzlich gut, ich würde es als Frau aber 1. wegen den Hormonen und 2. wegen dem Datenschutz nicht tun.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. August 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wird die Weltbevölkerungswachstumsrate drastisch eindämmen. Die Chem- Trails funktionieren wohl nicht ordnungsgemäß oder erziehlen nicht den erwünschten ''Effekt''.



Doch die verschwörungstheoretischen "Chemtrails" haben bei dir genau den richtigen Effekt erzielt ... eindeutig am ersten Satz zu erkennen! Die Erfindung der Pille hat schließlich auch nicht für einen drastischen Einbruch der Wachstumsrate gesorgt.


----------



## SaftSpalte (1. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Gibs auch ein Chip gegen fremdgehen ?  den würde ich gerne mal sehen .. das wäre es doch ...


----------



## Disneyfreund (1. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Gibs auch ein Chip gegen fremdgehen ?  den würde ich gerne mal sehen .. das wäre es doch ...


 
Mit eingebauten GPS, so dass man immer gerade weiß, wo die Freundin ist


----------



## Kinguin (1. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Mit eingebauten GPS, so dass man immer gerade weiß, wo die Freundin ist



Ist die Frage,wie du deiner Freundin erklären willst,warum du den einpflanzen lassen willst 
Und dann versuch mal ihr dabei noch zusagen,dass du ihr voll und ganz vertraust  Mord und Totschlag vorprogrammiert


----------



## SaftSpalte (1. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ist die Frage,wie du deiner Freundin erklären willst,warum du den einpflanzen lassen willst
> Und dann versuch mal ihr dabei noch zusagen,dass du ihr voll und ganz vertraust  Mord und Totschlag vorprogrammiert




haha xD  wir wollen ja nur IHR bestes


----------



## BigBubby (2. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

das makabere ist, dass fremdgehen vollkommen natürlich ist. Nur unsere Gesellschaft hat es zum Tabu erklärt und deshalb halten sich viele dran. Schon immer interessant wie sehr christl. Werte unbewußt unser Leben beeinflussen.


----------



## Rizzard (2. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Mal abwarten wann Facebook das Produkt aufkauft, und der Chip zukünftig Daten sammelt.


----------



## Kinguin (3. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> das makabere ist, dass fremdgehen vollkommen natürlich ist. Nur unsere Gesellschaft hat es zum Tabu erklärt und deshalb halten sich viele dran. Schon immer interessant wie sehr christl. Werte unbewußt unser Leben beeinflussen.



Ist zwar OT,aber unabhängig von Religion oder irgendwelchen Werten diesbezüglich,erwarte ich von einer Freundin als Kerl,dass ich ihr Vertrauen kann und sie nicht fremdgeht ^^
Natürlich gilt das auch genauso anders herum


----------



## BigBubby (4. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Ist zwar OT, aber andere Abwandlungen hier auch und ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass wir eine Diskussion stören 

Warum erwartest du das? Genau das ist ja der springende Punkt. Durch 2000 Jahre christliche Erziehung sind diese Werte und Normen bereits so in uns verinnerlicht, dass wir es gar nicht mehr bewußt wahrnehmen. Es ist natürlich nicht rein christl. sondern eine Mischung aus der Treue im Christentum (habe nur ein Weib bla bla) und dem Urinstinkt, dass du deine Gene weitergeben willst und deshalb keine potentiellen Fremdgene haben willst. 

Ich möchte dazu klarstellen, dass ich das nicht anprangere, sondern einfach faszinierend finde. Ich habe es selber erst begriffen, als ich längere Zeit in einer nicht christlich geprägten Gesellschaft gelebt habe, wie sehr doch dieses unser Miteinander (auch mich) geprägt hat.


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT, aber andere Abwandlungen hier auch und ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass wir eine Diskussion stören
> 
> Warum erwartest du das? Genau das ist ja der springende Punkt. Durch 2000 Jahre christliche Erziehung sind diese Werte und Normen bereits so in uns verinnerlicht, dass wir es gar nicht mehr bewußt wahrnehmen. Es ist natürlich nicht rein christl. sondern eine Mischung aus der Treue im Christentum (habe nur ein Weib bla bla) und dem Urinstinkt, dass du deine Gene weitergeben willst und deshalb keine potentiellen Fremdgene haben willst.
> 
> Ich möchte dazu klarstellen, dass ich das nicht anprangere, sondern einfach faszinierend finde. Ich habe es selber erst begriffen, als ich längere Zeit in einer nicht christlich geprägten Gesellschaft gelebt habe, wie sehr doch dieses unser Miteinander (auch mich) geprägt hat.



Wieso christlich eigentlich? In anderen Religionen ist es meines Wissens ebenfalls verpöhnt fremdzugehen ^^ 
Ich selbst bin nicht gläubig,für mich sind Treue und Ehrlichkeit 2 Dinge,die neben vielen anderen wie zb Empathie usw ,einfach erst das Leben in der Gesellschaft möglich machen
Oder diesem Falle eine Beziehung zu führen
Solche Werte stammen nicht direkt aus irgendeiner Religion,sondern entstanden einfach durch das Zusammenleben der Menschen
Natürlich könnte man sagen,Religion ist ja nix anderes als eine Art Regelbuch,das man erfüllen muss,um zu einer bestimmten Gruppe zu gehören

Wobei man sagen muss,in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft,wo immer weniger Menschen gläubig sind,ist Nicht Fremdgehen (One Night whatever ) nicht mehr so selbstverständlich
Für viele sind ja Beziehungen nur noch etwas Kurzlebiges,gibts nen Kommunikationsproblem,lieber Schluss machen und ne Neue suchen 
Viele sagen zwar immer,man soll nicht fremdgehen,aber wie viele halten sich dran? 
Jedoch sind Ehen/Beziehungen,welche nur noch aus Achtung der Religion/Kultur gegenüber bestehen,auch nicht gut - kann man auch so sehen


----------



## BigBubby (4. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Ok wir müssen da vielleicht ein wenig unterscheiden.
Polygamie wird in den meisten Religionen tolleriert (Polygamie) und teilweise sogar in christlichen Kirchen wie Mormonen. Speziell zum Fremdgehen wird da oft nicht speziell was geschrieben. Aber z.B. in der Daoistisch geprägten Welt wird meist recht offen eine Beziehung geführt und erst mit dem Moment der Ehe wird es da etwas weniger, aber auch nicht immer.
Warum es vermerht im Christentum vorkommt ist eine gute Frage. Mir gings auch weniger als das warum, als die aufdeckung, dass es so ist. Es gibt verschiedene Ansätze. Einer war, dass das christentum eher unter den armen Menschen aufgekeimt ist. Diese lebten meist Monogam. Dieses taten sie aber nicht, weil sie Monogam sein wollten, sondern weil schlicht nicht die Mittel für die Polygamie, wie in der Adelsschicht, wo es eher üblich war, hatten. Genau so gibt es andere die es auf den monogamen Bund des Gläubiger und (des monolitischen) Gott bezieht (was aber für mich eher hineininterpretiert klingt). 

Von unserer Natur her ist die Monogamie auf jeden Fall nicht angelegt. Es gibt nur zwei Punkte wo das stattfindet. 1. Nachdem eine Frau ausreichend "Gene gesammelt" hat, benötigt sie einen Beschützer und Ernährer (wenn dieser durch die gesellschaftliche Struktur nicht gegeben ist) während der volatilen Zeit der Schwaingerschaft und der ersten Jahre (hier muss der Beschützer nicht unbedingt ein Genspender sein) und 2. Wenn ein Mann glaubt seine Gene (Schwangere Frau/Kind) schützen zu müssen.


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ok wir müssen da vielleicht ein wenig unterscheiden.
> Polygamie wird in den meisten Religionen tolleriert (Polygamie) und teilweise sogar in christlichen Kirchen wie Mormonen. Speziell zum Fremdgehen wird da oft nicht speziell was geschrieben. Aber z.B. in der Daoistisch geprägten Welt wird meist recht offen eine Beziehung geführt und erst mit dem Moment der Ehe wird es da etwas weniger, aber auch nicht immer.
> Warum es vermerht im Christentum vorkommt ist eine gute Frage. Mir gings auch weniger als das warum, als die aufdeckung, dass es so ist. Es gibt verschiedene Ansätze. Einer war, dass das christentum eher unter den armen Menschen aufgekeimt ist. Diese lebten meist Monogam. Dieses taten sie aber nicht, weil sie Monogam sein wollten, sondern weil schlicht nicht die Mittel für die Polygamie, wie in der Adelsschicht, wo es eher üblich war, hatten. Genau so gibt es andere die es auf den monogamen Bund des Gläubiger und (des monolitischen) Gott bezieht (was aber für mich eher hineininterpretiert klingt).
> 
> Von unserer Natur her ist die Monogamie auf jeden Fall nicht angelegt. Es gibt nur zwei Punkte wo das stattfindet. 1. Nachdem eine Frau ausreichend "Gene gesammelt" hat, benötigt sie einen Beschützer und Ernährer (wenn dieser durch die gesellschaftliche Struktur nicht gegeben ist) während der volatilen Zeit der Schwaingerschaft und der ersten Jahre (hier muss der Beschützer nicht unbedingt ein Genspender sein) und 2. Wenn ein Mann glaubt seine Gene (Schwangere Frau/Kind) schützen zu müssen.



Erstmal gut geschrieben,kann mich nicht so ausdrücken leider, aber ich machs daher kurz  :

Natürlich sind Liebe und Treue sowie ähnliche Tugenden usw nur Wünsche der Gesellschaft - da hast du recht
Auch das Polygamie in bestimmten Kreisen normal ist bzw war stimmt ebenfalls,wobei man sagen muss es waren oft 1 reicher Mann mit mehreren Frauen 
Und grundsätzlich finde ich die biologische Betrachtungsweise immer recht interessant,dennoch fehlt mir da was

Und zwar Liebe ,ich weiss diese Wort ist ausgedacht,und an sich weder beweisbar noch sichtbar - wahrscheinlich halten mich einige jetzt für ein naives Kind ^^
Mir ist durchaus bewusst,dass dieser romantische Kram wie Herz,Seele usw nicht existiert - ist alles nur auf Hormone zurückzuführen
Aber ich denke,die Liebe ist ein Ergebnis unserer Fähigkeit Vernunft zu zeigen (genauso wie Tugenden wie Empathie,Ehrlichkeit usw)
Sie machen das Leben erst in der Gesellschaft möglich,und damit auch die Möglichkeit Beziehung jeglicher Art zu knüpfen (gleichzeitig erzeugt diese aber auch den meisten Hass/Probleme auf dieser Welt)
Würde man nur den Trieben folgen,was natur bedingt richtig wäre,so wäre ein gemeinsames Leben in einer größeren,zivilisierten Gruppe unmöglich auf Dauer

Ps: bin 19,vllt sehe ich das irgendwann anders,dennoch glaube ich,dass Liebe (oder sowas Ähnliches) schon irgendwie existiert - und dabei bin ich jemand ,der versucht alles rational zu erklären


----------



## BigBubby (4. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Danke.

Liebe ist wiederum am wenigsten auf Vernunft, sondern auf ein Hormondurcheinander zur Stärkung der Vermehrung zurückzuführen. Gerade Liebe (ich rede hier von der Liebe zwischen Mann und Frau und nicht der Liebe von Mutter zu Kind) macht eher Probleme in der Gesellschaft, da sie sich nicht den Normen entsprechend benimmt und dazu führt, dass wir auch gerne die Normen der Gesellschaft missachten. 
Es stimmt, dass es am Anfang das Zusammenleben (zweier Menschen) erleichtert, aber spätestens wenn der Hormonrausch vorbei ist, gehts dann meist um so stärker auseinander. Der Mensch braucht ja auch nicht länger in dieser engen Beziehung zu einander sein, um sich zu vermehren. Deshalb kann man ja trotzdem in einer Gemeinschaft leben ohne einem so nah zu kommen.

Das mag jetzt etwas kalt klingen:
Oft führt gerade die Liebe dazu, dass man seine komplette soziale Welt auf eine Person fokussiert. Wenn diese dann fehlt, dann fehlt einem meist die Gesellschaft und nicht wirklich die Person per se. Sie führt also dazu, dass man sich von der allgemeinen Gesellschaft abkehrt und nur auf eine Person konzentriert. (Jeder kennt das wohl vom guten Freund, der seitdem er eine Freundin hat, nichts mehr mit einem unternimmt und auch sonst nur mit ihr rumhängt. ) Nach der leidenschaftlichen Liebe kommt also eine subjektive Kleingesellschaft, die man nicht verlassen möchte. Für die große Gemeinschaft ist es schlecht, da die Person der Gesellschaft enzogen wird.

(Nur so zur Info. Ich bin verheiratet und Liebe meine Frau auch und mach deswegen auch rational gesehen bescheuerte Sachen. Aber es ist wichtig zu lernen halbwegs objektiv sich und seine Umwelt zu betrachten.)


----------



## Kinguin (4. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Liebe ist wiederum am wenigsten auf Vernunft, sondern auf ein Hormondurcheinander zur Stärkung der Vermehrung zurückzuführen. Gerade Liebe (ich rede hier von der Liebe zwischen Mann und Frau und nicht der Liebe von Mutter zu Kind) macht eher Probleme in der Gesellschaft, da sie sich nicht den Normen entsprechend benimmt und dazu führt, dass wir auch gerne die Normen der Gesellschaft missachten.
> Es stimmt, dass es am Anfang das Zusammenleben (zweier Menschen) erleichtert, aber spätestens wenn der Hormonrausch vorbei ist, gehts dann meist um so stärker auseinander. Der Mensch braucht ja auch nicht länger in dieser engen Beziehung zu einander sein, um sich zu vermehren. Deshalb kann man ja trotzdem in einer Gemeinschaft leben ohne einem so nah zu kommen.
> ...



Hm Liebe kann definitiv auch ein Fluch sein,das ist wohl war
meistens ist sie auch der Grund,wieso es soviele Konflikte auf dieser Welt gibt - weil aus Liebe entsteht oft auch Hass

Was die Sache mit der Vernunft betrifft,Liebe steht manchmal wirklich im Kontrast zur Vernunft
Ich finde aber man muss da 2 Arten von Liebe unterscheiden 
Hormonrausch ist für mich oft eher eine kurzlebige Beziehung (meist mit Sex/Spass verbunden eben),das ständige Wechseln des Partnes bedeutet für mich einfach triebgesteuert
Jedoch sind langhaltige Beziehungen zwischen den Menschen nur dann möglich,wenn man in der Lage ist,mitzufühlen und zu verstehen
Bei dieser Empathie spielt auch die Vernunft eine wesentliche Rolle,wobei auch Bildung/Lebenserfahrung/die Erziehung sowie die Gesellschaft an sich ihren Teil dazu beitragen

Das Thema ist doch recht komplex,ich hoffe man konnte mir folgen - ich hab versucht meinen Gedankengang zu erklären,wie ich halt über dieses Thema denke
Ist jetzt wirklich aber sehr OT


----------



## Excite101 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Und wie soll dann später die Frage lauten ? "Bist du gechipt, oder nehmen wir ein Kondom?"


----------



## goomStar (15. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Die Fernbedienung? Hatte Sony da nicht mal was im Programm?
http://abload.de/img/fernbedienung8k28.jpg


----------



## Schinken (25. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

@BigBubby und Kinguin:
Schon die Definition von ,,Treue'' als ,,nicht Fremdgehen'' ist doch Unsinn.
Treue hat etwas mit Vertrauen zu tun, wenn meine Freundin ,,Untreu'' ist, hat sie also mein Vertrauen missbraucht. Wenn wir uns aber einig sind das Sex spaß macht und Abwechslung was schönes ist, kann sie mit einem andern Sex haben ohne das sie mein Vertrauen missbraucht. Ich müsste nichtmal davon wissen. Mit jemand anderem Sex zu haben ist doch nicht zwingend ein Vertrauensbruch.
Man kann doch endlich mal zugeben das Sex und Liebe nicht dasselbe ist. 
Fast jeder hatte schon einmal Sex ohne Liebe, sondern aus Spaß. Warum dringt diese Erkenntnis dann nicht weiter durch?
Natrülich kann eine Beziehung OHNE Sex auch nicht funktionieren und MIT gutem Sex wird sie besser. Aber das trifft auch auf Autos und Reifen zu (ohne Reifen läuft nix, mit guten alles besser), trotzdem würde niemand behaupten die Reifen sind das allerwichtigste am Auto.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



Schinken schrieb:


> @BigBubby und Kinguin:
> Schon die Definition von ,,Treue'' als ,,nicht Fremdgehen'' ist doch Unsinn.
> Treue hat etwas mit Vertrauen zu tun, wenn meine Freundin ,,Untreu'' ist, hat sie also mein Vertrauen missbraucht. Wenn wir uns aber einig sind das Sex spaß macht und Abwechslung was schönes ist, kann sie mit einem andern Sex haben ohne das sie mein Vertrauen missbraucht. Ich müsste nichtmal davon wissen. Mit jemand anderem Sex zu haben ist doch nicht zwingend ein Vertrauensbruch.
> Man kann doch endlich mal zugeben das Sex und Liebe nicht dasselbe ist.
> ...


 
Dann entspricht deine Definition nicht der gesellschaftlichen Norm


----------



## Cleriker (25. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Also grundsätzlich gebe ich dem Schinken zwar recht, aber ich selbst lebe anders. Persönlich mag ich den Gedanken nicht, dass meine Frau was mit anderen hätte, es würde mich sehr stören. Weil ich es also bei ihr nicht wollen würde, könnte ich es demnach auch selbst nie machen. Ich muss ja davon ausgehen, dass sie ähnlich empfinden könnte und das wäre unfair. Das ist auch das, was in der Gesellschaft auch am meisten vertreten ist, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## PrayForParis (28. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Wohl nicht mehr lang , bis man uns den Chip gleich in den Nacken pflanzt. Als nächstes werden wir wohl Abgescannt, wie ein Stück Fleisch auf dem Kassenband.


----------



## DerLachs (28. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



PrayForParis schrieb:


> Wohl nicht mehr lang , bis man uns den Chip gleich in den Nacken pflanzt. Als nächstes werden wir wohl Abgescannt, wie ein Stück Fleisch auf dem Kassenband.


 Zitate bitte kennzeichnen. 

@ Topic
Mal gucken, oib es so "endet" wie bei Deus Ex.


----------



## PrayForParis (28. September 2014)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Zitate bitte kennzeichnen.
> 
> @ Topic
> Mal gucken, oib es so "endet" wie bei Deus Ex.


 
Die wenigsten werden PTK kennen


----------



## Schinken (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Microchip soll 16 Jahre vor Schwangerschaft schützen*

Nun meine Definition mag nicht der Umgangssprachlichen entsprechen, aber sehr wohl der tatsächlichen Bedeutung von ,,Treue''. Treue steht im Duden als Vertrauensbruch, wo kein Vertrauen gebrochen, da keine Untreue. Nur weil alle das Wort falsch verwenden muss ich das nicht tun^^.

Und ich mag den Gedanken auch nicht dass meine Freundin was mit nem anderen hat. Wenn man ausgemacht hat das Sex mit anderen nicht drin ist, und dann trotzdem rumvögelt KANN Fremdgehen auch Vertrauensbruch und damit Untreue bedeuten. Aber es ist eben nicht automatisch so. Untreue und ,,Sex mit anderen als dem Partner'' sind nunmal nur dann synonym wenn vorher eine entsprechende Vereinbarung getroffen wurde. Durch die Sprachliche Gleichsetzung werden alternative Beziehungsmodelle schlicht von vornherein diskreditiert.


----------

